# Weather/rain in Malaysia



## kelfish (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi,

Just looking for some advice on weather in Malaysia (particularly in KL and langkawi) as I am looking to relocate shortly. I have been a couple of times before but on those occasions there was no rain until the evening.

I am aware it is warm and humid virtually all of the time but I have heard that it rains every day! Is this the case and, if so, when does it rain (morning, afternoon, evening or varies depending on season).

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## lacmac (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi Kelfish,

Weather here is always humid (KL) and recently it has been very hazy due to Indonesi burning crops.
It has rained at least 3-4 times a week and of course its torrential down pours and traffic comes to a stop.
Times of rain vary.just when you think you've found a pattern,like a few weeks ago it was raining late afternoons.then it changes to 8am.So its unpredictable.

Like this morning,i got caught out on my motorbike.Had to stop under a bridge for a while


----------

